# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  انتخاب محیط برای برنامه نویسی Symbian OS6

## MAiLDEREMi

با سلام
با توجه به این که فکر کنم اولین کسی هستم که تو این قسمت سوالی رو مطرح می کنم دوست دارم سوالی باشه که بقیه اعضا رو علاقمند کنه.
بریم سر اصل مطلب....
1- چند محیط برای برنامه نویسی Symbian وجود داره؟
2- بهترین و کاملترین محیط کدام است؟
3- کدام محیط برنامه نویسی به VB نزدیکتر است؟
(البته می دونم که در VB با داشتن یک Plugin می شه این کارها رو کرد ولی جالب از آب در نمیاد)

در آخر یک سوال مسخره:
آیا محیط برنامه نویسیی هست که درون گوشی هایی که از سیستم Symbian استفاده می کنند مثل 6600 یا 6630 و ... قابلیت کامپایل کردن و دیگر کارها را داشته باشد؟


متشکر از حوصلتون

----------


## mousamk

نه دوست عزیز اولین نفر نیستین. همه تاپیک‌های این بخش قدیمی هستند و به همین خاطر  نشان داده نمی‌شوند.
اگه اون پایین در بخش نمایش تاپیک‌ها «از شروع» رو بزنی. تاپیک‌ها رو میاره.

در مورد سؤالاتون هم، یه سؤالایی تو این مایه ها پرسیده شده.
من هم تو یکی از وبلاگام در این مورد یکمی توضیح دادم: (انتخاب زبان برنامه‌نویسی، محیط برنامه‌نویسی، ابزارهای لازم برای برنامه‌نویسی و ...)
http://symbiandeveloper.blogfa.com/

در مورد معرفی ebook و مطالب پیشرفته‌تر هم تو این وبلاگ یه چیزهایی نوشتم:
http://series60.blogfa.com/

البته مطالب این pdf رو هم به شما پیشنهاد می‌کنم. این رو حدود یه سال و نیم پیش ترجمه کردم و برای شروع برنامه‌نویسی سیمبین شاید براتون مفید باشه:
http://mousa.persiangig.com/articles...shop_farsi.zip

و این pdf رو هم خودم نوشتم که بعد از مطالعه pdf بالا براتون پیشنهاد می‌کنم:
http://mousa.persiangig.com/articles...rted_Farsi.zip


در مورد سؤال آخرتون هم متأسفانه چیزی نمی‌دونم!
امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

البته من این مطالب رو داشتم و خوشحال شدم که با نویسنده این مقالات آشنا شدم.
من در زمینه ++C زیاد کار نکردم برای همین دنبال برنامه ای بودم که بشه به زبان Basic و به صورت Visual برنامه نوشت.


مجبورم که به همون ++C بنویسم.
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## noorsoft

> البته من این مطالب رو داشتم و خوشحال شدم که با نویسنده این مقالات آشنا شدم.
> من در زمینه ++C زیاد کار نکردم برای همین دنبال برنامه ای بودم که بشه به زبان Basic و به صورت Visual برنامه نوشت.
> 
> 
> مجبورم که به همون ++C بنویسم.
> خیلی متشکرم


 
به این تاپیک سر بزرن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=71040

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

در صورت امکان می خواستم لینک دانلود محیط های برنامه نویسی مثل همون
 BuilderX ++C و ... رو برام بذارید.


متشکرم

----------

